# interior trim



## pdevore1003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Can anyone help he out with a trim code on a 67 hardtop? It is TM 224B I know it is parchment but what is the B? I have not been able to figure this out.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The B indicates Bucket Seats,


----------

